# Picture of my baby "ONE EYE JACK"



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all your positive feedback and encouragement. Especially, Solly, JOhn D, Maryjane, Cyro51, & Kippy.

This is my baby. His favorite spot is up on the fridg. Please let me know if his cage is large enough.

Regards to all,
Louise


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, as far as I'm concerned, One Eye Jack is *KING OF THE DECK!* 

((I like to play poker too!)

His cage looks really nice! One of the criteria for size is that they be able to flap their wings without touching any sides.

Sending HUGS and SCRITCHES to One Eye Jack from

*Shi, Squeaks, Dom & gimie*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Louise,

OE Jack is a darling youngster, he looks like he's living quite the good life. Thank you for making THAT possible.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is so sweet!!!! One of my rescues is also called "One Eye Jack", or rather was, I had to change her name to Jackie.

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

He sure does have a pretty eye to be so young. He's a cutie.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a handsome guy! Why do they always want to sit on the fridge?? That's like prime real estate for pigeons living in the house.  His cage looks fine, as long as he gets out and about, which he obviously does. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

